# Solved: Borderlands low FPS



## ErrorProxy (Aug 16, 2008)

Just look at my specs... I can run Crysis/Warhead and Bad Company 2 on all maxed with 60+ fps. 

Now.. when I run Borderlands on all max I get about 30-40 fps.. which looks horrible and makes the gameplay laggy. Any tips? Upgrade drivers? something?


----------



## ErrorProxy (Aug 16, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## therealarbiter (Dec 11, 2008)

what graphics card are you using


----------



## burntreality (Jul 30, 2008)

http://gbxforums.gearboxsoftware.com/showthread.php?t=79043

Lots of tricks to maximize FPS.

I would recommend the VSync tweak and mouse smoothing one.


----------



## ErrorProxy (Aug 16, 2008)

I've done those tweaks. With this program some guy made. It helps but dosen't give me 60 fps.


----------



## ErrorProxy (Aug 16, 2008)

OH BOY OH BOY!

I change CCC settings. Made application settings instead of Catalyst AI.

60+ fps now 

I thought I wasted my money on this game from Steam... but I think that was because I was playing at 30 fps.


----------

